# How bags of mulch?



## Dukie513 (Dec 13, 2017)

The most wonderful time of year, mulching season. 

I need to go buy a bunch of mulch. To that end, I am curious how many bags I can transport. Has anyone maxed out capacity?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

That would depend on the size of the bags. News Flash: not all bags of mulch are the same size.


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

Dukie513 said:


> The most wonderful time of year, mulching season.
> 
> I need to go buy a bunch of mulch. To that end, I am curious how many bags I can transport. Has anyone maxed out capacity?


How about you report your findings back to us!


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

For real though, check around for mulch delivery. Price per yard is usually way cheaper than the bags. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andisimose (May 3, 2018)

I fit 30 of the 5 for $10 Lowes bags in a Mazda CX-5 the other day, it was a week before my Atlas arrived. Based on the size difference Im guessing 45-50 easy. The Lowes employee helping me load the CX-5 figured he could get more in but I wanted to be able to see out my windows


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

kain2thebrain said:


> For real though, check around for mulch delivery. Price per yard is usually way cheaper than the bags.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I went down this road once.

The cost ended up being slightly cheaper than the dollar per bag that home depot and Lowe's offer.

The major downside was I had a huge trailer of mulch that need to be off loaded and wheelbarrowed to location. I had to touch the mulch twice to lay it. Once in the barrow, and once into the flower beds.

Bags of mulch can be dropped right next to the work area and don't require a shovel.

Been using bags of mulch ever since.


----------



## jverge (Nov 22, 2017)

I had 15 bags in mine with just the 3rd row flat. I probably could have easily fit another 15 with the 2nd row flattened as well.


----------



## hurleyint921 (Sep 2, 2007)

Not the answer for the vehicle you are looking for but I want to chime in since I spent all day last Saturday mulching. I did two trips of 20 bags of mulch in my nissan xterra. Could have easily done one trip of 30 though. Back seats were down. Good luck and God speed.


----------



## Dukie513 (Dec 13, 2017)

acoz said:


> How about you report your findings back to us!


I did not fill the space fully by any means, but with the third row down, I was able to get 15 bags in the back without impacting my view out the back. All 15 were below the line of the seats.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I can give a direct answer to this question.

Both 2nd row and 3rd row flat, and was able to fit 40 bags of mulch, which filled the entire cabin. Maxed out the 97 cu ft of volume and the 1200lbs of payload. Not something I'm looking to do again.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Yesterday I got 20 bags of mulch (40 cubic feet and ~700#, about 1.5 yards), 10 bags of topsoil (400#), two arborvitae and a boxwood in with the second and third row folded. All for a weight of about 1150# of weight. Not close to the max I could get in there. Still had 100% visibility out the back and sides (minus the plants peeking up).

Suspension rake was pretty bad, but the atlas handled it like a champ. Braking was amazing and almost like I didn't have any weight in the back. Acceleration was a bit sluggish, but nothing too bad.


----------



## Reisen (Aug 31, 2018)

I took my brand new (less than a week old) Atlas SEL last weekend to pick up mulch. I made two runs, and grabbed 30 bags each. Folded down all seats and put a tarp down to cover both the seats and the interior sides of the vehicle. 

I probably could have fit a little more in each time, but didn't want to take a chance on the mulch bags rubbing on the headliner.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Passatsquared said:


> I went down this road once.
> 
> The cost ended up being slightly cheaper than the dollar per bag that home depot and Lowe's offer.
> 
> ...


But you keep the Atlas tidy and smell nicely


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Dukie513 said:


> The most wonderful time of year, mulching season.
> 
> I need to go buy a bunch of mulch. To that end, I am curious how many bags I can transport. Has anyone maxed out capacity?


tow capacity is 5000 LBS but the ride capacity is different - check the drivers door for the tire inflation rating and it will / should have ride capacity rating as well..


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I think a lot.

I'm not certain about mulch, but yesterday I got my dining room table and 6 chairs to fit

Nice flat floor...


----------

